# php filter.so problem



## zzatskl (Jan 14, 2011)

I have this error message in my /var/log/httpd-error.log


```
[Thu Jan 13 21:06:43 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.8n DAV/2 PHP/5.3.5 with Suhosin-Patch configured -
- resuming normal operations
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/filter.so: Undefined symbol "php_pcre_exec"
```

I have FreeBSD 8.1 installed.

The problem originates with an installation of the latest Drupal 7.0 release (D7). I had problems installing D7 on FreeBSD so I copied over the database of a successful install on XP and managed to get it working in a fashion. The above error message occurs when I try to do particular writes to the database (in this case setting the front page node) which creates a "white screen of death". I know this is not a D7 problem as I can do it on the XP instalation without the WSOD. 

I realise php5-pcre and php5-spl have been deprecated from PHP 5.3.* so I removed them from my extensions.ini file.

Now I'm lost, please can somebody offer me some directions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zzatskl (Jan 14, 2011)

I have just tried to install D7 using lynx and instead of a WSOD it offers the following error messages:


```
HTTP Read Request Sent, waiting for response.... 
Alert!: Enexpected network read error; connection aborted.
Alert!: Unable to access document.
```

If somebody knows whats going on here, or can suggest something else I could try then help would be grately appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2011)

You should really follow the relevant entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING (20100409). Rebuilding stuff is important. Just editing the extensions file is not enough.


----------

